# Reservations about '09 Madone 6.9



## Rick T. (Aug 22, 2008)

I have an opportunity to own a new, 2009 Madone 6.9 w/ SRAM Red at a price of entry I cannot resist. Not having planned at looking at a bike at this price point, I had not done any research on the Madone 6.9. When I asked the sales guy about the difference between the '09 & '10 bikes, he stated there were none and the bikes were the same. So I took a leap of faith and had the bike placed on hold with an initial deposit (planned to pick up today). Well, after doing my research, I discover there are considerable differences between the frames. But more concerning are reports from '09 6.9 owners about cracking in the frame and consequent issues with warranty service from Trek.

Originally, I was to part with my money today for a 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro w/ full Force build but I ran into an "opportunity" on the '09 King Madone. The Trek is spec'd better and is 2 lbs lighter than the Specialized -- and yesterday I impulsively changed directions... but now I sit very nervous and not so certain about my choice.

2009 Madone 6.9 owners: Should I have concerns about this bike (i.e. frame cracking, warranty service)?

I REALLY need some input/insight. I want to make the right choice and be happy for years and miles down the road...

Thanks in advance.

Rick


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

most of the cracks from my understanding were from either larger people and those who hit road debree a lot. the bike shop i ride with has only seen 1 cracked frame and the guy who cracked it trys to hit every bump in the road and he is 190 lb. the madone 2009 still will carry the lifetime warranty and if it ever cracks you get the new frame for that year...so thats not a bad thing. I have never seen a bad warranty claim at the shop


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure what price you are being offered on the 09 6.9, but there is a newer version coming out call the 6.9 SSL. So i'm guessing any 09 6.9's sitting on dealer floors will soon be sold at a good discount.


----------



## Rick T. (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm 168 lbs and have a smooth riding style - I don't beat up on my bikes in anyway, but some reports on Madone carbon breaks are from non-impact situations.

The price of entry for this '09 Madone 6.9 will get me a new 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro w full SRAM Force and Easton EC90s.

I'm at a fork in the road. If I go for the Specialized, I lose my $100 holding deposit on the Trek.

14.8 lb Trek vs. 16.4 lb Specialized - what to do...


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

First, as you mentioned, the 2010 6 series frame is a total redesign from 2009. So the sales guy was way off on that one. Like others said, Trek offers a lifetime warranty on frames and a one year warranty on paint problems. Sometimes, cosmetic cracks are confused for frame cracks. It's not that uncommon for high end frames to develop cracks in the clear coat--this is a risk of keeping the overall frame weight down. Regardless, anything goes wrong with the frame, Trek will replace it. At your weight, I can't imagine you having problems with the frame. The Tarmac Pro isn't as good a frame as the 6.9, imo. If we were talking about an S-Works frame, it would be a tough decision. 6.9 and RED is quite a package. Tarmac Pro w/ Force is a few steps down.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Go for the trek


----------



## Rick T. (Aug 22, 2008)

All - My New Madone 6.9 sits in my house... looking gorgeous. 

Thanks for the input. I made the right choice and couldn't be happier! :thumbsup: 

Rick


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Torque Wrench*

If you plan to do any work on it, even adjust the seat height:

1. Download the service instructions from the Trek web site. These bikes are different than older, easier to work on bikes.

2. Never clamp the frame or seat tubes in a work stand. Get the special tool that holds the seat post and clamps into the stand.

3. Buy a torque wrench. Never tighten any bolt without using a torque wrench to tighten it to the factory spec. You don't want to damage your bike like the guys on this forum that refuse to use one.

The 6.x bikes are not different than last years, The 6.x SSLs are a new layup.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

I have both a 2010 and a 2009 Madone 6.9 Pro fit, Sram Red....both are awesome bikes and very different. I really like my new 2010 bike but I really like the 2009 for longer rides in the mountains. You won't regret it....it's a great bike!

-r


----------

